# can you put bettas with goldfish?



## heather1686 (Aug 11, 2008)

i have a goldfish tank, 10 gal, with 2 gold fish, 2 tetras, and a bottom feeder. can i put my betta with them or would it be a problem. they are all very small fish. :?:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

No, and you shouldn't keep gold fish in a ten gallon tank or with tetras either. They are cold water fish, both a betta and tetras need warm water. 

Gold fish grow large and are messy. You will need to upgrade your tank.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

+1 on both counts.

Any chance you can get a hold of a nice 55 gallon for the goldies?


----------

